# Heat Preseason Games Thread



## Wade2Bosh

*Monday, October 7, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Heat Preseason Game Thread*

May as well just have 1 thread for the whole preseason. A couple of games arent even on TV.

Pretty sure Oden and most likely UD will sit this out. 

Beasley, Birdman and Mason Jr also missed the scrimamge. So they may or may not play as well.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Heat Preseason Game Thread*

Thought I read a tweet that SS decided to pick up all games. Maybe it was just The Ticket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Heat Preseason Game Thread*

Must have been the 790 schedule. They showed the TV schedule during the stream. The 2nd game in Detroit and the 3rd game in KC against the Bobcats will be not shown on TV. That's Sun Sports though. Not sure if the Pistons and/or the Bobcats will be showing the game in their market. If so, hopefully there is a stream for it.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Heat Preseason Game Thread*

Hope Beas plays tonight-hoping he can get off to a solid start in the preseason and build some momentum.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Heat Preseason Game Thread*

2012 Finals starting lineup tonight (Battier).

No Beasley (mild calf strain), UD (knee surgery), or Bird (sore foot). Obviously no GO.

Guess Mason will give it a go. I'm assuming he had an ailment last night.

I kinda want to see Griffin played as the backup 4 tonight ahead of Shard. Really want to see what he can do with his hops/length playing off the regulars.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Heat Preseason Game Thread*

Damn, been looking forward to watching Mike.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Heat Preseason Game Thread*

Ira droppin the deets



> @IraHeatBeat 1m
> 
> Beasley out after getting kicked in calf. Andersen has a blister issue.




According to Skolnick, Chalmers also lost 10 lbs since the Finals. Seems the team collectively had a net loss in weight. Pretty crazy after 2 titles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Heat Preseason Game Thread*

Lebron says his legs are around 80%. Expects to play around 15-20 minutes tonight. 


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 17s
> Who has jumped out to LeBron during camp? No hesitation. "D-Wade."





> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 1m
> Asked LeBron who jumps off the sheet in a good way so far: "D-Wade. ... That's a great sign," James said. "Best I've seen him since Year 1."





> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 42s
> LeBron said Dwyane's quickness has been the biggest surprise of training camp.


Great to hear.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Heat Preseason Game Thread*

Now Wade announces he's out as well tonight. Just for rest according to Wade.



> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2m
> Wade also out tonight. Just resting.


JJ will start in his place.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Aggressive start for Bosh. 6 points and quickly gets 2 fouls on Horford.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh 3333

Great start continues


----------



## Jace

Bosh looking smooth. LeBron short on all his Js, but the MBP move in the post was nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He was short on all his shots last night as well. Legs definitely not there yet.


----------



## Jace

RMJ fouled shooting his first Heat 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

When Lewis gets time from the corner, its almost always money


----------



## Wade2Bosh

25-16 Miami after 1

Great start for Bosh. Had 11 in the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Joel doing a great job of rim protecting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great pump fake, drive and1 by Rashard


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mason Jr 3333

Nice drive and kick by Rashard to set it up


----------



## Jace

Yeah that play was beautiful. I like what I'm seeing from Mason so far. He gets very involved on D and uses his hands well.

Both the Sonic Boys look a little quicker than last year already. Shard clearly has a much better feel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, sick handles by Bosh! :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Spin one way then spin the other. I liked his next move a lot too. I feel like in the past he would've tried to go all the way to the rim after the pump fake in that situation, but he pulled up beautifully in the mid-range.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh on fire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ 33333

Lebron beginning to pick them apart


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rio with his 1st boneheaded play (maybe second if he was the one who threw that bullet pass to Lebron that was way too fast and out of reach).

Lebron had the mismatch and was posting up and Mario instead drove into a double and turned it over.


----------



## Jace

Yeah we're seeing some Wario already.

This ATL team clearly has a bunch of new guys and a new coach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Antic is the European Jorts. Jacking 3's all over the place.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Bosh

What a pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh

49-30 at the half

Bosh with 19 and 6 on 7-8


----------



## Jace

Love that 2-man between LeBosh to end the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice pass by Bosh to Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mason Jr 3333


----------



## Jace

Rookie mistake Mase. Gotta dribble into a pullup there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 3333

nice ball movement. Shard again looking great off the dribble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

72-56 after 3


----------



## Jace

Hard for these lineups to get shots before the shotclock expires.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Hard for these lineups to get shots before the shotclock expires.


Yeah, no inside presence so its all on the perimeter. 

Varnado in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mason Jr 3333 again


----------



## Jace

Money Ma$3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lewis 3333

Lewis has been excellent tonight


----------



## Jace

L3wis


----------



## Jace

I wonder what % of LeWade's jersey sales last year were the retro reds.


----------



## Jace

I wonder if it's true what Reid said, that the Heat want to use Griffin as a 3. I see him as a 4 here, where he's playing now. They may just be developing him at the 3 to hone his skills.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He's only 190 so he'd be pretty undersized at the 4. 

Gonna be hard for him to impress with these lineups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> I wonder what % of LeWade's jersey sales last year were the retro reds.


Hope we bring them back this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Their scrubs are gonna end up winning this game over our scrubs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, this is such a dumb new call that is gonna be frustrating early on in the season.


----------



## Jace

:laugh:

epic meltdown


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Schroder is gonna be a very good defender. Dont see the Rondo comparison though. At least not yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat win 92-87

Bosh was great.

Shard looks like he's in better physical condition now than at any point last season.

Mason Jr may have cemented his spot already. 

Lebron looking like he's a little dead legged after training camp. Last guy I worry about though.


----------



## Jace

Was nice to see Beasley having a blast on fhe bench, but hopefully he's ready to go for the next (watchable) game.

Mason is such a good fit and replacement for the Miller "role." He's good enough to be in our rotation, but at full health there's no room. He is a guy you can use to supplement a struggling Cole in the rotation, who still looks shakey at times to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Never really paid much attention to Mase before. He's much more fluid than I thought and definitely fits perfectly into what we do. 

He's a very nice insurance policy if Ray has to miss time.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> Was nice to see Beasley having a blast on fhe bench, but hopefully he's ready to go for the next (watchable) game.
> 
> Mason is such a good fit and replacement for the Miller "role." He's good enough to be in our rotation, but at full health there's no room. He is a guy you can use to supplement a struggling Cole in the rotation, who still looks shakey at times to me.


What do you mean at full strength? Who will be getting the minutes from Miller last year if it's not RMJ?

I don't want the big 3 to take on more minutes.


----------



## Wade County

Good to see Mase have a nice start, a very nice line from him. 

Bosh looked awesome. That double spin move was epic haha. Like a Bosh. 

Lebron looked disinterested and shit, but meh, it's preseason. Hopefully Wade and Beas are good to go next game.


----------



## Jace

Dee-Zy said:


> What do you mean at full strength? Who will be getting the minutes from Miller last year if it's not RMJ?
> 
> I don't want the big 3 to take on more minutes.


Miller was never really in the rotation. This past season he didn't crack the rotation until desperation time of G6 of the ECF, and his contribution to the '12 Finals is often exaggerated in hindsight because of his epic G5. IIRC he hit one shot during the 27-game win streak, barely playing during it. We can talk about whether or not he should have been (personally, him being out of the rotation in the postseason has been one of my biggest Spo gripes), but the fact of the matter is at full health Miller was never a rotation fixture once Shane got here.

Especially with us being hopeful of Beasley squeezing in minutes, there'd be no room for Mason. For Beasley alone UD and Shane will have to lose time. I'd be shocked if any of the Big 3 average even a decimal more MPG this season.

But that would answer your question even if Mike had been getting regular minutes: Replace one Mike with another.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Thursday, October 10, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: No TV*








*@*


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> Miller was never really in the rotation. This past season he didn't crack the rotation until desperation time of G6 of the ECF, and his contribution to the '12 Finals is often exaggerated in hindsight because of his epic G5. IIRC he hit one shot during the 27-game win streak, barely playing during it. We can talk about whether or not he should have been (personally, him being out of the rotation in the postseason has been one of my biggest Spo gripes), but the fact of the matter is at full health Miller was never a rotation fixture once Shane got here.
> 
> Especially with us being hopeful of Beasley squeezing in minutes, there'd be no room for Mason. For Beasley alone UD and Shane will have to lose time. I'd be shocked if any of the Big 3 average even a decimal more MPG this season.
> 
> But that would answer your question even if Mike had been getting regular minutes: Replace one Mike with another.


That's true, I completely forgot about that.

Miller was only playing minutes when Wade was out. He went from no PT to starting because Spo didn't want to shake the rotation too much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dwyane says he'll play in this game and Bease says he's over his calf injury and is ready to play as well.


----------



## Jace

Was going through some pics of yesterday's and today's practices while listening to a podcast and got deja vu




















Seems they're developing a little routine among those five as they're even in the same order for FTs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good job, Bease. Stay as close to those 4 as possible.


----------



## Jace

Yeah in the first one he didn't even take part in the contact practice, so clearly they're making it a point to get those 5 together after each practice.











Looks like we'll be able to watch tomorrow's game. In-arena video is being streamed for every game, it seems; simulcast with radio broadcasts. Listened to Memphis' radio broadcasters ogle a co-worker during a commercial break, with the play-by-play guy even saying he'd "hit it again." Hopefully we get Inglis and Crotty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

On NBA.com?

I know Wade said he didnt lose weight, but something looks different. He just seems more cut than he was last season. Even his face looks skinnier.

Just noticed that firstrow has a link up for the game tomorrow.


----------



## Jace

There you go...not NBA.com. Would be really bad if they let one of those feeds out intentionally. You can always hear them talking during the break.

And yeah I think Wade doesn't want people to believe he lost weight for pride purposes (didn't seem too keen on Pat's assertion that he'd lose weight this offseason following the title run), but he clearly has. Grover said weight loss wasn't the goal, but a byproduct of the program.


edit: Checked to see if it's on Detroit TV. It's not. This means we'll miss any fastbreak basket that comes after a Detroit score because the in-arena feeds always show immediate home team highlights. So annoying. Welp, beats radio.


----------



## Jace

Spo says all available to go except Zoden, but he needs to figure out a rotation for the back to back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No Oden, UD and Mario tonight. 

For the Pistons, Brandon Jennings and Stuckey are out


----------



## Jace

NoNo
Wade
James
Battier
Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Link works. Has the quality of youtube from a couple of years ago. Better than nothing though.


----------



## Jace

Yup. Can't see the crowd yet, but it sounds completely empty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

cole 333


----------



## Jace

Cole seems to like that corner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sick pass by LBJ to Bosh for the dunk


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bron2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another great pass by Lebron to Bosh for a dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron missed a wide open alley-oop dunk. Legs definitely not there yet.

May have been a bad pass. Impossible to tell on this stream :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another great start for Bosh. 9 points.


----------



## Jace

The hell was that Cole? Should've been a Bird dunk.


----------



## Jace

I Shard and Jones still in ahead of Beasters.


----------



## Jace

Tough Thray.


----------



## Jace

Jones...missing the gimme


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ is so one dimensional. 

23-19 after 1

Bosh with 9

Wade and Lebron with 3 assists each

No Mike yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ with back to back 3's. One dimensional, but he's great at that one dimension.


----------



## Jace

JJ back to back 3s


----------



## Jace

Will Bynum killing us regular seadon style. Awful pnr D.


----------



## Jace

Lewis in the post. Nice.


----------



## Jace

Maybe only garbage time for Beas if he plays.


----------



## Jace

Wade at backup PG


----------



## Jace

Shooter's bounce for JJ :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Sick pullup J Bosh


----------



## Jace

And another


----------



## Jace

No Mason or Beasley this half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh and1. 15 on 7-9 shooting.

Hope like hell this is a preview of how Bosh will play when it counts.


----------



## Jace

Wade with the awkward post finish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade takes the smaller Bynum in the post and gets his 1st made FG.


----------



## Jace

Spo is such a Beas tease


----------



## Jace

Ugly sequence there with Wade's point blank miss and LeBron fouling Bynum by just running into him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Micky has his own stream?

http://t.co/VU5Arm3hpl


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Bosh

sick pass


----------



## Jace

LeBron just coasting. Pretty bad TO there. Other than some nice passes he hasn't done much. Ira tweeted he looks leg weary.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

55-46 at the half

Another great 1st half by Bosh. 19 in the half. 

JJ had 9 on 3 3's

Lebron and Wade still rusty in their scoring game, but their overall game has been good.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Micky has his own stream?
> 
> http://t.co/VU5Arm3hpl


My stream appears to be from League Pass.


----------



## Jace

Back to back 19 point first halves for Boshy Bear. Again, keeping myself from calling this a brand new, aggressive Bosh since I watched him do this last preseason, including the game I went to here in Raleigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Turnaround J by Lebron. 1st made J for Lebron


----------



## Jace

Wade jam!

Was that the first LeJ of the preseason?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, clicked on a different link and the quality is much better.


----------



## Jace

Yeah I ditched the crappy youtube one in the first quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bease finally in


----------



## Jace

Beas time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

28 on 12-16 for Bosh now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So many free throws this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice and1 by Bease


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bease with a leakout fastbreak layup


----------



## Jace

Bease and1 off the high post action.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike is in great shape. His arms are really cut up.


----------



## Jace

Nice contest at the rim by Bease. Good start for him


----------



## Jace

Yeah W2 even Rick Mahorn mentioned it. Knew I wasn't crazy when I noticed he looked trimmer than PHX.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

B-Easy with the Dirk-like one-legged J


----------



## Jace

One-legged KD post J for Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh

89-79 after 3

Mike was worried about figuring out where he could fit on this team. Only one quarter, but giving this team a player off the bench you can give the ball to that is able to create their own shot is something we havent had.


----------



## Jace

9 points in 5 minutes for the Mikerowave (3-3, missed 2 FTs)


----------



## Jace

Yeah W2 that's exactly why I've been wanting him back, especially withi him being a stretch, combo-forward.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jorts in for the Pistons


----------



## Jace

Bease got hosed there. The only contact on that and-1 was Bynum warding off. The whole Heat bench jumped up. Awful call. One thing to not call the charge, another to call a foul on Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hamilton 3333

He's a blonde jorts


----------



## Jace

JHAM 3


----------



## Jace

They're blocking anything we put up at the rim now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice drive by griffin


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hamilton showing a nice offensive game.


----------



## Jace

Wow did Varnado foul out quick


----------



## Jace

No rhythm on that 3 Mike


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bosh was great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They better not hit a 3 here. Cant think of anything worse than OT preseason basketball


----------



## Jace

Jorts almost OT'd us :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jeez, in and out twice. Thankfully, No OT.

Heat win 112-107

Bosh was great with 28 on 12-16

Wade and Lebron still need to get their jump shot legs under them.

Nice 9 point game for Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hoping the Heat find a way to stash Hamilton and Griffin on their new D-league team. They both have some nice tools to work with.


----------



## Jace

Yup. I liked Hamilton's hustle in the '12 Summer League, but his J wasn't falling in his limited (due to a hamstring) minutes. That hook off the BEZ pass was nice tonight. Didn't think he had legit, in-game 3 range, even though it was mentioned he'd been shooting out there in practice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 5m
> By the way, Beasley punched himself in the head so hard tonight that he needed treatment after the game.


:laugh:


----------



## Jace

After he traveled in the corner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup. Nice to see him care so much. 

But Bease, punch anything but your head lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Friday, October 11, 2013 | 8:30 pm | TV: No TV*








*vs*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Firstrow has it on the schedule so even though its in Kansas City, they'll still have the in-arena feed.

And since we're the home team, we'll likely get Mike Inglis and the Heat radio call.


----------



## Wade County

Looks like Bosh is continuing to beast, and be our focus offensively. I wonder if Bron is being passive to try get Chris going so he gets off to a fast start. 

Good to see Beas make a nice first impression. That step back was sick.


----------



## Jace

No Wade tonight. UD is trying to play. LeBron in.

Heat now saying Beasley's treatment was for an elbow from Jerebko.


----------



## Jace

Starters:

Chalmers
JJ
LeBron
UD
Bosh












> @WallaceNBA_ESPN 1h
> 
> Greg Oden getting in a pregame/rehab workout on Sprint Center court w/asst. coach Juwan Howard before Heat-Bobcats.
> 
> Media hardly gets to see Oden do much, but he's showing nice lift & footwork in drills w/Juwan. He just caught and dunked an alley-oop
> 
> Oden dunks on Juwan in catch-and-finish-strong-with-hard-contact drill. Juwan shoving bigs under hoop as they go up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I wonder if he'll play at all in the preseason?


----------



## Jace

No stream for this game apparently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, and I dont really feel like listening to it on the radio. 

Oh well. Last and only game that wont be televised this season.


----------



## Jace

Have it on in the background. Been awhile since I've heard Inglis live.


----------



## Jace

Lewis in for Haslem.


----------



## Jace

Beasley in early now. Ahead of Battier.


----------



## Jace

Weird lineup

Bosh
Lewis
Beasley
LeBron
Cole


----------



## Jace

Lineup changed after 43 seconds and a timeout

Joel
Lewis
Beasley
Allen
Cole


Beasley with 3 straight scores immediately. A 10-footer swished after nice ball-movement, a turnaround swish J, and a drive after a rebound on the other end. WISH I COULD SEE THIS.


----------



## Jace

And then he travels


----------



## Jace

Shard and Mike are theoretically interchangeable at the forwards, but I'd feel more comfortable with Mike guarding SFs.


----------



## Jace

How lucky for Beas that the team he signs with is playing a preseason game in Kansas City. He got a huge ovation when he came in and they're cheering his buckets loudly.


----------



## Jace

B33333ASLEY

4-4 now #Mikerowave


----------



## Jace

LeBron in for Beasley. Spo using him as LeBron's backup tonight apparently. Also giving Lewis a long look.


----------



## Jace

No need to update the halftime score. We're up double digits on the Bobcats. LeBron started beasting at the the end of the 2nd half, apparently inspired by BEZ. They lead the Heat with 16 and 9, respectively. UD has 8 boards already.


----------



## Jace

LeBron apparently hit a ridiculous end of shotclock shot from behind the backboard. Crowd went nuts.

He then was T'd up after a foul call. Second year in a row he's T'd up in a preseason game against the Bobcats.


----------



## Jace

Mike again at the 3 in the 2nd half. Sounds like we got Jones an easy look running the offense through Beasley in the high post, netting Mike the assist. He's oddly flashed really good passing abilities at times. He has all the tools to flourish in the sets we like to run.


----------



## Jace

Beas can't hit FTs. Just missed a pair. Stuck at 9 points again. Missed 2 last night.


----------



## Jace

Beasley just missed a floater + two tips at the rim. So he padded his rebounds but dented his FG%.

Damn -- Just missed another easy look after a strong drive, but got fouled.

11/5 in 16 mins


----------



## Jace

Cole 3-3 from 3. 15 points on 6-10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wonder why Mason Jr isnt playing again? Is he dinged up?

Nice line by Norris Cole. Good to see him carrying over the very good 3pt shooting from the playoffs.


----------



## Jace

Both PGs played well. 10 and 4 assists for Rio on 5-7 (the two misses were his only 3 tries)

Mason tweeted that he'd suit up tonight so apparently he was dinged up in DET

Another good outing for Beas. Wish we could've seen it. Seems like he has the full green light right now when he's in the game.

The Sonic Boys struggled, and Bosh couldn't continue his magic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike is impressing D-Wade. Good start for him



> dwyanewade
> 3 minutes ago
> It's good having my young bro @stevon_cash8 back with us... He fits.. http://instagram.com/p/fWoOqbFCLl/


And seconds later, Lebron is tweeting about him


> kingjames
> 4 minutes ago
> Go follow my young boy @stevon_cash8 aka "Easy Money". Welcome back home Beas! We got your back. Let's get it!! http://instagram.com/p/fWoPzZiTEI/


And a little earlier than both, Mario tweeted this


> Mario Chalmers ‏@mchalmers15 9m
> These two been big bro n lil bro since day 1. Thanks for everything. Follow the fam http://instagram.com/p/fWnjWeP4WM/


Hope Mike didnt steal their phones :laugh:

Edit: and a 4th


> Norris Cole ‏@PG30_MIA 7m
> Great to see my bro @IMABiG0 doing work tonight on the court! #B_Eezy


They're all shouting out his wrong twitter account though lol


----------



## Jace

That caused a little hoopla. Its an instagram post they tweeted, therefor.bbit, used his instagram handle. Someone made a Twitter account with that handle and started tweeting pothead stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oh, that makes sense. Still wonder what caused all the sudden Beasley tweets from all of them.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I haven't had the chance to watch any pre-season game. 

What is the scouting report on Bease? Especially on D and the boards?

How is Lebron looking? Is there something noticeably different about his game? Did his jump shot improve? His low post?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hard to tell on some of those. I do like seeing and hearing Mike is scoring in different ways though and not settling for a long J, which seems to have been his issue the last couple of years. 

Most noticeable difference so far seems to be Norris and his improved J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mase is dinged up which is why he hasnt played the last 2 games


> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 20m
> Spoelstra on Mason, Andersen and Battier sitting out. "Everything is proactive." #Spoisms


----------



## Jace

They've been calling Mason's ailment "soreness." :whoknows:

DZ: We've only been able to see Beasley in preseason G2, since last night's game had no video. He was hustling a grabbed a couple of boards, and didn't get exposed on D, even getting a block or solid contest at the rim on one possession. Listening to last night's game, Mike Inglis seemed very impressed by him on one particular possession, both guarding a PnR and protecting the rim.


----------



## Jace

Per Mike Wallace @ ESPN...Oden is on the verge of being cleared for full practice and may play in one of the last preseason games.



> MIAMI -- Greg Oden is likely to be cleared for full practice work with the Miami Heat next week and could see his first NBA action in four years during one of their final preseason games, sources told ESPN.com on Saturday.
> 
> Oden last played in a game with the Trail Blazers in 2009, when he sustained his second season-ending knee injury since Portland selected him with the No. 1 overall pick in the 2007 draft.
> 
> The Heat, who signed Oden to a one-year contract this past summer hoping to salvage his career, have been encouraged by his development in recent days.
> 
> Heat coach Erik Spoelstra won't rule out playing Oden in at least one of the team's five remaining preseason games if the 7-foot center avoids any setbacks or recurring swelling in his knees, which have endured multiple surgeries the past five years.
> 
> Oden was quietly cleared for more physically demanding contact work in Miami's practices earlier this week. He completed another extensive workout on the court Friday before the Heat's preseason win over Charlotte in a neutral-site game played in Kansas City.
> 
> "The next step for me now is just doing some five-on-five work and just getting out there," Oden told ESPN.com. "Every little step for me, I just get excited. I just want to get out there and do more and more, get my wind back, get my legs back under me. I'm hoping in the next couple of weeks I'll be able to get a couple of minutes out there."
> 
> The Heat publicly remain cautious and continue to take the long view in their approach to Oden's comeback. But there were promising signs last week when Oden went through a pair of four-on-four scrimmage sessions and responded without any unexpected concerns with his knees.
> 
> The Heat did not practice Saturday, but are scheduled for workouts Sunday and Monday before playing preseason road games next week against Washington and Brooklyn.
> 
> "The fact that he's been out there [in workouts], the fact that he's practiced with us twice this week ... that's what we're concerned about right now," Spoelstra said of Oden in light of Friday's session in Kansas City. "You can see it in his spirit. Just being around a locker room again, being around a group of guys like this, being able to drill with coaches ... I'm very encouraged."
> 
> It's been a tedious process with Oden, whose workload has incrementally increased since the Heat opened training camp two weeks ago in the Bahamas. He initially was limited to light conditioning work and non-contact defensive drills in practice. The level of involvement increased last week during the live scrimmage sessions in practice.
> 
> Teammates joked that Oden didn't have to wear a yellow jersey to signify he was off limits for physical and aggressive play.
> 
> "When he's out there, he's out there," Dwyane Wade said. "You get excited when you see him do certain things. He's an animal when he gets the ball down low -- even in the short minutes he's had. But we don't want to put any high expectations or pressure on him right now."
> 
> The recovery during off days and between workouts for Oden have been just as vital as any of the strides he's made on the court. Oden said trainers measure the size of his knees before and after each workout to gauge for any swelling. If the results are acceptable, the training staff clears Oden for the next day -- and next phase -- of work.
> 
> Otherwise, his workload is lightened.
> 
> "It's great to see him running up and down, obviously for us, but it's a great feeling knowing he can do it," LeBron James said. "He's been going through a lot. They're not long [workouts]. They're not keeping him on his feet long, but it's great to see him."
> 
> The rehab has a two-pronged process for Oden. Team members say his psychological recovery is as much of a priority as getting his body back to NBA standards. If he sees spot minutes in the preseason, the move would be a reward for his progress.
> 
> "I've got to err on the side of caution," Oden said. "For me, if it doesn't go right, [then] where am I going to be at? So caution, making sure I'm able to play and actually prolong my legs, is my main goal."




Love reading about how meticulous and cautious our staff is. I had a feeling that would make him more comfortable signing here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, love them being cautious with this because you know in his 1st game, whenever it is, Oden's gonna be wanting to go all out so you wanna make sure he's as ready as possible.


----------



## Jace

Yup. Love hearing Dwyane has been impressed with him in his short spurts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Some highlights from this lost game where we've seen 0 highlights anywhere. Bad quality though

Right at the end of this clip you see UD standing all the way behind the 3pt line and actually takes the 3 when he gets it...






Missed it, but it looks like he's gonna implement it this season.


----------



## Wade County

Fantastic news about Greg. Sounds like everyone is optimistic, cautiously optimistic anyway. I have no idea how Spo is going to work this rotation.


----------



## Jace

Watched those vids earlier W2. There's one that has Beasley checking in, but it ends right before his scoring barrage begins.

Other highlights I remember are a nicely banked shot off a Bosh drive, a Rio drive, a UD made J, and a Cole 3.


----------



## Jace

Actually...here's a LeBron drive + Beasley splashing down a short baseline turnaround over Josh McRoberts. I like the no hesitation after the catch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I really wanna see a Mario/Wade/Lebron/Mike/Bosh lineup at some point in the preseason.


----------



## Jace

Sure we will at some point. It has the potential to be one of my favorite lineups. Potentially puts our 5 best scorers on the floor (Ray and Rio are kind of a wash).

This is a full-blown homecoming tour for Beas. KC last game, now his hometown of WAS coming up next.


----------



## Dee-Zy

If Oden can be healthy, I would love to see a Rio/Wade/Bron/Bosh/Oden line up some time this season.


----------



## Dee-Zy

If Oden can be healthy, I would love to see a Rio/Wade/Bron/Bosh/Oden line up some time this season.


----------



## Jace

Mason has a strained quad they're being "proactive" with.


LeBron on Beas



> Team leader LeBron James praised Beasley on Friday night after his second successful night in a row, but the Heat’s back-to-back MVP stopped short of entertaining any questions about Beasley’s role on the team. Beasley still has a lot to prove and even then he might not have a regular place in the rotation. After all, the Heat doesn’t need any more scorers.
> 
> “Obviously, we have some veteran guys on our team that’s earned the right to play on this team and has earned minutes, but I think if he continues to improve like he has been in the first couple weeks then he gives himself a great chance to have a role on this team,” James said.
> 
> The Heat’s nine-man rotation during its 27-game winning streak consisted of Battier, Norris Cole, Chris Andersen and Ray Allen coming of bench. There wasn’t even room in the rotation for Mike Miller. Put that way, it likely will be difficult for Beasley to crack the lineup.
> 
> And what about James Jones and Rashard Lewis? Spoelstra has praised both players this preseason. Jones is 7 of 14 from three-point range through the first three preseason games. Lewis led the Heat in minutes (32) on Friday against the Bobcats. James compared Beasley’s ability to create matchup problems to the skills Chris Bosh uses to move centers out of position, but, he reiterated the company line instead heaping more praise on Beasley. The Heat needs defenders.
> 
> “I think more than anything, I think defensively him showing on pick and rolls and getting back into the play was a positive,” James said. “We all know he can score, but I think defensively he’s trying really hard to learn the system and that’s good.
> 
> “We know when he gets his opportunity, he can help us. I think he has to continue to work hard and continue to put himself in a position where Spo can trust him, and that’s all we can ask as a team.”


*more*


The part about him doing what Bosh does at C but at PF was interesting. Pretty sure we're just looking at him as a stretch-4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Definitely all depends on D for Mike.


----------



## Intruder

Havent been in here in over a year now. How's it going fellas? :buddies:


----------



## Jace

> @WallaceNBA_ESPN: Gred Oden goes thru first 5on5 practice today.
> 
> m.twitter.com/WallaceNBA_ESPN


..


----------



## Jace

According to the two, Greg blocked LeBron once, but MBP scored on GO twice. LeBron also said Greg fouled him twice. 

Here's Wade on him



> Guard Dwyane Wade particularly enjoyed the session. Oden was on his team during the scrimmage.
> 
> "So I got a good experience," Wade said with a smile. "It was good. For a guy who hasn't played for a while, he still understands what made him great, in a sense of just being big, being aggressive. So it was good to see him out there, exploding at different times. We enjoyed it."


*more*


*Instagram video post-practice clips*, including Beasley with a nifty post move on Juwan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's great to hear. Big test will be tomorrow now to see how the swelling is on his knee after practice and a flight right after.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Tuesday, October 15, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No more needing to watch arena feeds or listening to the radio. Every game from here on out will be televised.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Glad Oden is progressing well I have a feeling we are going to need him a good 15-20 minutes in the post season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 6m
> Tonight's #HEATgame starters vs the Wizards: @MChalmers15, @DwyaneWade, @KingJames, @ThisIsUD, @ChrisBosh.


Roger Mason Jr says he's playing tonight as well.

No Oden, but everyone else available.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario2LBJ alley-oop


----------



## Jace

:laugh:

NBATV just switched from WAS's broadcast to ours midplay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sloppy game by both teams so far. 

Heat's fastbreak game is on point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier now 6-8 from 3 in the preseason


----------



## Jace

Battier feeling it on that last one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

27-23 after 1

7 and 5 for Bosh


----------



## Jace

Sweet stepback J by Norris.


----------



## Jace

Battier off the dribble!


----------



## Jace

Looked like a charge there.

No Sonic Boys or hometown Beasley so far tonight.


----------



## Hibachi!

Jace said:


> Battier off the dribble!


I really like Battier. I'm glad he got a couple of rings.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ with a mid range J off the dribble lol


----------



## Jace

Birdman doesn't look quite right. Seems a step slow.and.under-explosive.


----------



## Jace

GREAT drive by Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Birdman doesn't look quite right. Seems a step slow.and.under-explosive.


Was thinking the same. Either he doesnt have his legs yet or that foot injury is still hampering him a bit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh2LBJ!


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig:

We're so sloppy right now though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, looked like half his body was parallel with the rim. Had to reach way back for that. Still finished it. MBP.


----------



## Jace

Did LeBron Bernie.after thr 2nd dunk?

Looks.like no.Bease in his hometown.


----------



## Jace

As good a LBJ2Wade lob as I've ever seen


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Wade alley-oop

Beal looking very good for the Wizards


----------



## Wade County

No B-Sleazy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat coming out sloppy again this quarter.


----------



## Jace

Yeah Beal and Wall look like they'll be great together. 

Chalmers is in regular season bonehead mode (I've given up on him ever improving this), and we're playing with little to no effs to give. Throw Beasley out there so we at least have someone playing for something on the court.


----------



## Jace

Bosh is clearly trying to do more off the dribble now.


----------



## Jace

**** off Chalmers. Gollie...


----------



## Jace

He's just a tornado of terror for us sometimes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Thankfully its the preseason cause this is one of the worst quarters I can remember


----------



## Jace

Norris is making reads he didn't used to. 

We're getting cheered louder than they are.

Harrington is apparently mad we didn't sign, him.

Bird 3? No...


----------



## Jace

JJ awful wide open 3 miss


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That is an awesoem promo. If an opposing player misses 2 free throws, the crowd gets a free chik fila sandwich. 

Was wondering why they were being so loud


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mason Jr still shooting well from 3


JJ hasnt played this much basketball in years. Spo is playing him a ton of minutes so far this preseason.


----------



## Jace

Mason is so money. Might be our 2nd best shooter.


----------



## Jace

I think Spo wants to let JJ prove to himself he's not rotation worthy. :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Batman can't miss!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Although I agree with E Reid that Harrington could prove to be a very good player off the bench for the Wizards, he's gotta stay healthy first.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> I think Spo wants to let JJ prove to himself he's not rotation worthy. :laugh:


Sucks for JJ then that in only 2 games its obvious that Mason Jr will surpass him in the 10 man rotation.


----------



## Jace

Mason with his 2nd awesome drive this quarter. He's been one of the few bright spots tonight.

Rio was atrocious.


----------



## Jace

> @EthanJSkolnick 33s
> 
> Spoelstra said that Beasley didn't play because of an infected cut on his elbow. Not serious.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No surprise here..


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 43s
> Hearing that Roger Mason, Jr, who had a nice night in Washington, has already made the Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Mario Chalmers ‏@mchalmers15 3m
> Never again will I eat arena crab dip before the game. Stomach goin thru it right now


Now we know why he played like shit. Cause he had to take one the whole game..


----------



## Jace

My thought exactly when I read that


----------



## Jace

:laugh: Watching bits of the game over...Rio had one play where he threw the ball off Bosh trying to set a screen for him. The bubble guts really must've taken hold of him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And here's why Rashard didnt play yesterday


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1m
> Rashard Lewis not with the Heat on this trip. Personal reasons.


----------



## Jace

Greg didn't practice yesterday due to swelling from his first practice on monday, as was anticipated. Same today:



> @EthanJSkolnick 8m
> 
> Greg Oden did not practice but will continue doing his regular work at the hotel.
> 
> 
> Greg Oden: "It's just a little swelling. As long as there's no surgery, I'm fine." And smiles.


----------



## Jace

> Oden, who is attempting a comeback despite chronic knee problems, sat out the Heat’s shootaround on Tuesday at Georgetown due to slight swelling. He participated in five-on-five drills on Monday, and he rested Tuesday as a precaution. On Tuesday night, Oden iced his left knee after the Heat’s exhibition against the Wizards despite not playing in the preseason game.
> 
> Oden said on Wednesday that he was “hoping” his knee wouldn’t swell, “but it did and what kind I do about it. The next thing to do is to get it back down and get out there and figure out what I can do to get out there and not have it swell again.”
> 
> Read more here: http://blogs.herald.com/miami_heat/...-knee-and-its-not-positive.html#storylink=cpy


Can only wait and see where this goes.


----------



## Wade County

Damn, I guess it was expected...but still sucks. Hope it isn't a Brandon Roy style comeback for Greg.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Im no doctor, but the plane right right after practice couldnt have helped.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> No surprise here..


What's our roster looking like with Beasley and Oden virtual locks? Doesn't Mason here mean somebody is on the outs? Likely candidates have to be 1. Shard and 2. JJ. JJ is still valuable as he proved in the playoffs so I'd like to not lose him.


----------



## Wade County

Varnado is on the out I'd say. We will keep shard and JJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> What's our roster looking like with Beasley and Oden virtual locks? Doesn't Mason here mean somebody is on the outs? Likely candidates have to be 1. Shard and 2. JJ. JJ is still valuable as he proved in the playoffs so I'd like to not lose him.


Just Varnado like WC said.

Final 15 will be:

PG: Mario/Cole
SG: Wade/Ray/Mason Jr
SF: Lebron/Battier/JJ
PF: UD/Bease/Lewis
C: Bosh/Bird/Oden/Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Thursday, October 17, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sucks that its on at the same time as the Canes game. 

Regular season>Preseason. DVR'ing this one.


----------



## Wade County

Rio and Beas didn't train today, game time decisions.


----------



## Jace

Bumping the Canes to the laptop while I watch this on TV.


----------



## Jace

Bease out again with the infected elbow cut. Sheesh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray and UD also out. UD has apparently been sick and has lost around 8-10 pounds. Not from any crab dip though like Mario, got sick from his kids.

JJ starting in place of Wade so I guess he's out too.


----------



## Jace

Thought that might actually be good for UD since he seemed to put on some fluff after that surgery (and I'm sure the wedding didn't help.)


----------



## Wade County

FFS Mike, just put a sleeve on an play. You're trying to beat out vets for a spot here!


----------



## Jace

No way he doesn't want to play. The training staff has been extra "proactive." Guessing he pretty much has a spot already.

Strange, Wade is supposed to play but come off the bench. Can't make sense of that at the moment.


----------



## Jace

LeBosh open the Heat scoring with back to back Js.


----------



## Jace

Chalmers bobbles the ball on the break and throws up a Wario laypu. :nonono:


----------



## Jace

LeBron another fadeaway, this time baseline and off glass.


----------



## Jace

The bonehead turnovers continue at a high rate for Rio.


----------



## Jace

Clear goaltend by Lopez gotten away with on a Battier floater.


----------



## Jace

Bosh giving up rebounds he's in position for.


----------



## Jace

Beasley's rocking Bosh's old hairdo.


----------



## Jace

Blatche is on his way to being fat again. Makes me feel better about him picking Brooklyn over us.


----------



## Jace

Great drive by Rio.


----------



## Jace

We're wearing black unis and white warmups. They're wearing white unis and black warmups. Kinda confusing initially.


----------



## Jace

Varnado in instead of Birdman. Bosh/JV up front.


----------



## Jace

This Anderson guy just made the junkiest, bullshit turnaround long 2.


----------



## Jace

MA$33333


----------



## Jace

Jarvis getting a rare chance to play with the big boys.

MC
Mase
LeBron
Bosh
JV

Not good so far. Missed a gimme after a possession of beautiful ball movement, then failed to box out and gave up an easy rebound to Joe Johnson, eventually leading to a 3-point play.


----------



## Jace

:laugh: Jones is literally terrible at everything but shooting. Love the guy, but hope he hangs 'em up after this year. I know we're talking about end of the bench guys, but Ennis is clearly ready to give us more than JJ.

Cole definitely has improved his ability to create space for his J.


----------



## Jace

Was Heat 16, Nets 24 after 1


3:18 into the 2nd quarter and there's a lid on the rim for this non-Big 3 unit. 16-30 Nets now.

Still no Wade. Guessing Marv was wrong about him playing off the bench.


----------



## Jace

JHam checks in and immediately grabs NoNo's missed FT, then hits an 18-footer. Maybe he can be our future 3rd-string Doleac?


----------



## Jace

Welp -- On the next defensive possession we gave up four offensive boards, so...


----------



## Jace

Joel already with 2 moving screens. It's his signature offensive move.


----------



## Jace

Damn...JHam just got his nose wrecked. Gushing.


----------



## Jace

5-12 from the FT line


----------



## Jace

We're playing some hideous basketball over these last two games. I think we just need the season to start.


----------



## Jace

28-44 at the half

Just ugly stuff from the Heat. Not a lot of inspiration. Wish Bease was out there so we could see some motivated play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 7m
> I lost interest in providing any insight tonight when Spoelstra put out the Anthony-Varnado duo.


Did he really? Yikes.

These games become infinitely more boring when Mike doesnt play.


----------



## Jace

Was behind on my DVR. LeBron hit an absurd turnaround J to end the half.


----------



## Jace

Yeah this might be the most dreadful preseason I've watched in terms of interesting play. We know this team too well. It knows itself too well to care enough for extended periods. Without Mike/Greg, it's just going through the motions.


----------



## Jace

JHAM done for the night with the broken nose. Dude can't catch a break.


----------



## Jace

6-15 at the line :eek8:


----------



## Jace

7-18 :laugh:


----------



## Jace

0 for his last 8 from deep, Rio finally hits one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, thankfully its still just the preseason.


----------



## Jace

Wow we look so bad on both ends right now.


----------



## Jace

Holy awful Chalmers. He's just flailing around out there.

We may be throwing this game. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2 preseason games in a row shooting under 40%.


----------



## Jace

Mason with a few bad TOs tonight. At least they're not the Ray Allen trying way too hard type.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> 2 preseason games in a row shooting under 40%.


Yeah the offense is really ugly. Settling for some bad shots.

Bosh with 14 and 9 in his 30 minutes so far


----------



## Jace

Griffin getting some run with semi-regulars.

Cole
Mason
Jones
Griffin
Joel


----------



## Jace

Griff makes some nice moves off the dribble.


----------



## Jace

Seeing a lot of Beasley apparently picking Bosh's brain on the bench.


----------



## Jace

I think I overrated Varnado this summer. He's still really bad.


----------



## Jace

62 points...woof


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Might just delete this game off the DVR without watching it :laugh:

At least the Canes found a way to come back and win and stay undefeated.


Jace said:


> I think I overrated Varnado this summer. He's still really bad.


He's just not built for the NBA game. Not strong enough.


----------



## Jace

Yeah and not skilled enough or enough of a feel for the game to make up for it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Speaking of former 2nd rd picks, just found out that Dexter Pittman is on the Bulls.


----------



## Wade County

That looked like an abomination of a game. JJ and Mase came back to earth it seems. Shattier too.


----------



## Jace

Yeah Mase was pretty bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Saturday, October 19, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The rematch...yeah right :laugh:

Hopefully Bease is good to go.


----------



## Jace

For those who missed Mike's first (and so far only viewable) minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Justin Hamilton out with that broken nose. Shard also still away for family reasons. 

UD says he's playing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron sitting this one out.

Mario/Wade/JJ/UD/Bosh to start


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wanna see that beazz again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great start for the Heat.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade and chalmers look solid. Jones hitting his threes


----------



## doctordrizzay

Oh and Leonard is a stud


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Leonard is still a beast


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great ball movement to start this game. And its good to see shots falling, which was a problem in the last two games.


----------



## doctordrizzay

those new freethrow rules are good...speeds up the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ 3333

D-wade picking them apart and JJ with 3 3 pointers


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade looks like D-WADE!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Really impressed with Wades ball-handling/passing


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ 3333 

4th 3 of the quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh

32-22 after 1

Heat shoot 62%

Spurs were playing zone a lot and the Heat picked it apart.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Beasley in and wearing a headband. Something not allowed the last time he was here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bird and1

Ran hard down the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by B-Easy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole back to back 3's


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sick eurostep by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

now a sick turnaround J in the post by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

10 points on 5 of 6 shooting, 5 assists so far for Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great bounce pass by Mason Jr to Bosh for the dunk


----------



## doctordrizzay

Bosh HAMMER


----------



## Wade2Bosh

66-52 Heat at the half

Heat shoot 64%. hit 10-17 3's and forced 15 turnovers.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh said:


> 66-52 Heat at the half
> 
> Heat shoot 64%. hit 10-17 3's and forced 15 turnovers.


Heat Basketball in full effect.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by Wade

nice finish with the left hand


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oh damn, another great turnaround J in the post for Wade.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wades arc on his shoot looks really good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Seen enough from Wade. Looks great. Sit him the rest of the game.

Hell, sit him the rest of the preseason.


----------



## doctordrizzay

More beasley...and why is JJones still playing...we all know what he does, he knows the system...give Beas a chance


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade likely done for the night.

Played 27 minutes.

25 points (10-14 shooting)
7 assists
4 rebounds
3 steals


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ 3333 to end the quarter

That man can shoot.

102-82 after 3


----------



## doctordrizzay

B with the Block!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat win 121-96

Heat shoot 58%, hit 13-28 3's and forced 22 turnovers. 

A lot of players looked very good. Especially Wade (25/7/4/3 on 10-14 shooting in 27 minutes).

Bosh scored 17 on 8-10
JJ scored 18 on 6-8 (all 3's)
Cole had 10 points and 6 assists
Beasley had 12 and 4


----------



## Jace

Got home in time to see the BEZ chuck fest in the 4th :laugh:

At least only one or two were bad shots. Was great to see how nicely he seems to fit into our offense. Wait until he's playing off of LeBron. I was thrilled with his D, and that was before that huge block. Really excited about the possibilities. He really seems to have bought in on the total package, crashing boards well too.

Gonna catch up on the rest of the game now.


----------



## Wade County

just watched the game.

- Wade looked fantastic. Change of direction, midrange, passing game...great to see
- Shooters looked good. JJ and Battier, CB too.
- Coles floor game has improved, still needs work on the lob pass.
- Beas likes to shoot :laugh:. Sick dunk at the end though.
- UD has Joel hands.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Maybe that's what Mike's role will ultimately be. That Al Harrington, JR Smith type off the bench that has that one role, to score. Probably wont be that here though, at least not this season.


----------



## Jace

Yeah seems he's best suited for one of those no-conscious roles. Battier intimated he wouldn't mind occasional days off this season. Might help carve out more time for Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Wednesday, October 23, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

All our starters are playing in this one. Mario/Wade/Lebron/UD/Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sick couple of passes in back to back possessions


----------



## Jace

Sick interior pass by Bosh

Great left hand mid air adjustment by Wade earlier


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2LBJ

Another sick bounce pass


----------



## Jace

UD's J is still hitchy. It just died I guess.


----------



## Jace

W3sson


----------



## Jace

Tony keeps calling Davis 6-10. Pretty sure he's 6-11 and almost identical to Bosh barefoot.


----------



## Jace

That one looked much better by U


----------



## Jace

The funny thing about this new attention to delays of game is the calling of it on innocuous instances will completely kill the potential for a break, potentially taking a team from an easy 2 points to 0. With the way we shoot FTs, I don't love it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Eric Gordon bit on a pump fake, landed on Wade and argues the call? lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pelicans are 13-17 in the quarter


----------



## Jace

Pelicans on fire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pelicans have a nice little squad on their hands. 

nice pass by Ray to Lebron


----------



## Jace

Ray2Bron. Nice


----------



## Jace

Yeah this team is kinda deep/talented. The West is so hard to predict.

Beasley in. Wondered if we'd see him with Spo trying to go.somewhat regular tonight.


----------



## Jace

Weathered the storm after that awful stretch where we missed everything and they did the opposite.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

34-28 after 1

Heat shoot 56% in the quarter which is great. Pelicans shot 62%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'm guessing Rashard is still in front of Mike and the only way we see Mike in the regular season will be due to someone struggling or injury.


----------



## Jace

Wait...did Beasley go in? If so he's back out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice J by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Wait...did Beasley go in? If so he's back out.


Yeah, Wade replaced him to start the 2nd.


----------



## Jace

Wade looking good again


----------



## Jace

Bird and 1. He feels at home among pelicans


----------



## Jace

WOW in the post


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bird

Wade dominating.


----------



## Jace

Might be caught in the moment, but Wade seems to have a bit of a swagger that had been missing most of last season.

That last possession would've really pissed me off in the regular season. A bunch of missed great opportunities.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray2Bird

How many sweet bounce passes have we seen tonight? Wow.


----------



## Jace

Ray with a couple of nice assists now


----------



## Jace

Pelicans shooting lights out from 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Greg Oden set to check in


----------



## Wade2Bosh

G.O with the dunk!


----------



## Jace

No wonder Greg walimitds off limits today


----------



## Adam

Oden! Shades of Eddy Curry, scoring on his first touch. Let's hope it's not all downhill from here like it was for curry.


----------



## Jace

Couldnt even type that I aas so excited


----------



## Jace

This is insane. And I hate typing on my phone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great to see Oden out there.

Cant lie though, I wince every time he runs down the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oden protecting the rim like a beast.


----------



## Jace

Yeah he's clearly not running like a normal person. Could get better as he builds strength and loses more weight, as they have planned.


----------



## Jace

I don't expect to see him early in the reg season save for blowouts if he's dressed. This was probably more for confidence.


----------



## Adam

Man that foul on Oden guarding Ryan Andersen is the kind of call that is ruining this league. Let the big men play goddamnit.


----------



## Jace

It's just crazy seeing the Big 3 with a real C.


----------



## Jace

We're so big and long!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oden out. Big :clap: for Oden


----------



## Jace

Good first stint. You can see the possibilities.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:manbearpig: steal and and1


----------



## Jace

I couldn't hold it











Funnest half of the preseason. Shoot away, Pelicans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

60-58 at the half

Yeah, Wade and Lebron are playing like Wade and Lebron, but who cares. Greg Oden is really the only thing to take note of in this game. Played 4 minutes, had a dunk, a couple of rebounds and maybe a block or two.


----------



## Jace

You can see Oden miss a few rebounds by being out of position with his timing being off. He's a lot further along than I thought, though. Spo wasn't bullshitting today.

^Also some nice D around the basket not leading to a stat, though one lead to a steal for Rio.

Love that Spo went with him next to Bosh right away, as opposed to a "small" 4.


----------



## Jace




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> I don't expect to see him early in the reg season save for blowouts if he's dressed. This was probably more for confidence.


No doubt that's the case. Nice little confidence boost for Greg. 

You could tell on both sides the players trying to help him out as much as possible. Covering extra ground on D and trying to get him the ball under the basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Why cant Ryan Anderson ever shoot this badly against us in the regular season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron shooting the best he has so far this preseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

6 years in for Mario and still after every few plays, a different Heat player is in his face explaining to him what he should be doing.


----------



## Jace

Sweet drive and dunk by Bird


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice running hook by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This Wade + 4 bench players has played great. 20-3 run in the 2nd quarter and now a 12-0 run in the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Back to back 3's for Ray Allen. Good to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another 3 for Jesus. 3 in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Now Cole with a 3. 4 possessions, 4 3's. Think all on Wade assists. Now has 7 in the game.


----------



## Jace

All the Thrays. Fun run.


----------



## Jace

Cole's improvement can be humongous for our 2nd units.


----------



## Jace

Happy to see Beas lose the ball there. Hate to see him hold the ball like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big 3 done for the night and possibly preseason. Lebron has already said he's sitting out on Friday.

Lebron: 29 minutes 27 points on 10-17 (3-5 from 3), 4 steals 3 assists
Wade: 32 minutes 25 points on 10-17, 7 assists 3 steals
Bosh: 14 points on 4-11 shooting, 9 rebounds 7 assists


----------



## Jace

Beasley's lookibg pretty sloppy right now. Doesn't seem very locked into the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat win 108-95

big 3 looked good.

Ray finally heated up with 3 3's in a row in the 4th.

Bird with 13 on 5-5.


But this night was all about Greg Oden. Only about 4 minutes of playing time, but after nearly 4 years of sitting out, he finally hits that court again and is able to walk off afterward. So happy for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Joe Goodman had a chance to speak to Riles about Oden


> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 9m
> Riley to Herald on Oden: "It was really great to see, his first game since 2009. It was just a really great confidence builder for him."
> 
> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 9m
> Riley on Oden to Herald: "He’s not in shape yet but he’s getting there. We just have to keep him healthy.”
> 
> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 38s
> Riley on Oden to Herald: “I just got a text from Bill Duffy (sports agent), and that dunk in his first minute…perfect.”


----------



## Wade County

stoked for Greg, even if it's just a taste, it's great to see him out there.

Bummed that Beas is well at the end of the rotation, but it was expected.


----------



## Jace




----------



## Jace

Heat's first father-son pick and roll











Love seeing Bosh and Oden roam the paint together










Just really hit me how versatile Bosh's combo of size/length, quckness, and skill make us, particularly when there are legitimate C options to put next to him.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wow, it looks so amazing to see 2 real and mobile big men in the paint for us. It's like a dream.

Wow!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This screenshot shows the size of Oden standing next to 6-11 Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What do you do the after you get your first playing time in over 3 years? Go back to the gym



> kingjamesOhio Boys in this bisshh! #MidwestSwag #NoDaysOff @daddyluv2250 @n_coleworld


----------



## Jace

Yeah was thrilled to see that, especially after a postgame flight.

And yeah it's amazing the size difference in Bosh/Oden, despite the only .75 inch of height difference. Right down to there hands. Bosh has those thin finesse hands, Oden has meat mitts.


----------



## Wade County

I wonder what role Greg can work himself into here.


----------



## Jace

I can see him as just a specialist when we want to go big against Indiana/Chicago/Memphis-type teams. Could allow us to play more Bird-Bosh lineups too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Friday, October 25, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*


----------



## Jace

My streams were acting up on me at different points last night so I'm re-watching the game for shits. Didn't realize Birdman came in to play alongside Bosh in the 1st quarter. Looks like Spo is experimenting with going bigger this season. As I mentioned earlier, we're still sort of a "stretch-4" team with Bosh at PF. The reason I found this notable was that it wasn't against two hulking bigs. They're matched up with Ryan Anderson and Anthony Davis, really two PFs. Spo did mention that he sees both as combo-bigs, though. Wouldn't mind seeing more Bird-Bosh with the way Oden-Bosh looked protecting the rim.


----------



## Jace

> @WallaceNBA_ESPN 36m
> 
> Spoelstra said Greg Oden is doubtful for tonight vs Nets. Part of pre-established schedule of consecutive work days.
> 
> Spoelstra won't announce yet if LeBron or Wade will play tonight. LeBron suggested he'd sit out preseason finale.


..


----------



## LeGoat06

My question is when do you eventually take the leash off Oden.


----------



## Jace

ESPN



> A night after playing in his first NBA game in nearly four years, Oden was back at the Heat's practice facility during the team's day off Thursday to continue working on his conditioning. Oden had a dunk on his first touch and played four minutes in Wednesday's victory against New Orleans.
> 
> Although Spoelstra has said the cameo appearance was a reward for Oden's hard work and positive attitude and progress during training camp, it remains unclear if the former No. 1 overall pick will play Friday against the Nets.
> 
> *Oden has said he would only consider it progress when he gets to the point where he's able to practice and/or play on consecutive days without troublesome swelling in his knees.* Three micro-fracture knee surgeries have limited Oden to just 82 games since he was drafted by Portland in 2007.
> 
> Oden has both knees measured by the Heat's training staff before and after workouts to monitor any swelling.
> Despite Wednesday night's breakthrough moment, the Heat have said the plan is to maintain patience and long-term perspective with Oden's potential role with the team.


Not until then.


----------



## Jace

No LeBron tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh also out. Rashard is back with the team and starting

Mario/Wade/JJ/Lewis/UD

Also, Bease shaved his head.


----------



## Hibachi!

LeGoat06 said:


> My question is when do you eventually take the leash off Oden.


Not for a long time. There's no reason to. His knee swells after a few minutes of gameplay. He won't see extensive minutes until playoffs, and even then I'm guessing it's only 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's the new look for Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good start for Mario. 3 nice layups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good start for UD as well. 3 made J's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario looks extra fast tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rio and Ud out. Combined 8-8 shooting between the two.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ugly 2nd quarter for the Heat. Allowed 41 points.


----------



## Wade County

Not sure if the Nets are this on fire, if our D is that bad.

Not many redeeming features of this game. Ugly, for us anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

14-19 from 3 is insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Common theme this preseason. When Joel plays, we look awful.


----------



## Wade County

We have 15 rebounds...as a team...0 offensive boards.


----------



## Wade County

Not a good game for Beas, 2-10 now in 15 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike's running around hard though. Mike Wallace tweeted that Mike was telling Wade before the game that he was down to 5% body fat. Its pretty obvious that he is in great shape.

Hopefully what we've seen from NoCo's J this preseason is what we see in the regular season. Looks very much improved. Especially that J off the dribble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat lose 108-87

Preseason over. Time for real basketball.

Didnt see much of the 3rd, but Mario and UD looked great in the 1st half. Mario was having a rough preseason before tonight, but looked very quick and fast tonight. 

UD also looked good. Hitting J's and rolling to the rim well. 

Wade started off great, then didnt do anything the rest of the way. Surprised he actually played tonight to begin with.


Everyone came out of the preseason healthy. All that matters.


----------



## Jace

Missed it at work. Gonna watch it in a little bit. I swear to god I had a feeling Beas would cut his hair. Hope it was his own choice, but my inkling is a Wade or UD got in his ear about it.


----------



## Wade County

To be fair on Beas, he missed a ton of very gettable looks, particularly in close. He's definitely pressing a bit, you can tell he's not comfortable - still holding onto the ball a little long, and looks generally a bit tentative in his moves offensively, but not tentative in putting the actual shots up.

I'd like to see him alongside Lebron, Wade and Bosh at some point, would be cool to see how he could fit in particularly offensively with that lineup - whether it be pick n pops, or easy buckets close to the basket. Seems unlikely though, as Spo looks like he will only use Mike as a Lebron sub. I think Beas needs to bulk back up a bit, he looks too skinny out there.

Birdman looked a bit proppy from what Mike Wallace said. Could be a decent dose of Joel early in the year...or perhaps just more CB/UD. I hope Spo playing UD at Center tonight was purely because he wanted to rest the key rotation bigs, and not a sign to come. We've been there Eric, it wasnt good.


----------



## Jace

Just finishing up the 1st half...the hell got into Rio? He's looking like D-Wade out there. Save it for the playoffs!

That 10lbs be dropped appears to be paying off; not just on the ground, but also jumping quicker. He should only get quicker as the season progresses.

Edit: Think Rio needs to wear the sleeve forever. He's even making passes I've rarely seen from him.


----------

